# Venomous snake handling course - Brisbane



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2007)

In another thread I recently posted titled _'Does anyone here keep RBBS?_' the question was raised as to courses for handling venomous snakes.

I for one would be keen to do such a course and as I am located in Brisbane, was wondering if any other Brisbane members were interested. 

Let me know if you are, and if there is enough interest I will make inquiries into getting one going.

Mikk


----------



## Horsy (Jan 23, 2007)

-Raises hand-
Definately me. I know I won't be allowed an elapid until I move out of home but it'll be great experience


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah, mate, count me in. i am gonna get a RBBS or two this year. so if u can find a course and that. i am keen as.


----------



## reece89 (Jan 23, 2007)

im interested aswell


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in Townsville, but if it were at a good time i'd be interested in coming down. Otherwise, if anyone in Townsville knows of anything up here myself and another two friends might be interested. It would be a worthwhile experience I would think. Saw some Red Belly's today in someone's collection and they were so cute!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful, three positives in about two minutes, looks like it could be a good thing.

Those that are interested PM me your e-mail addy and I can then keep you in the loop with the details.

Mikk


----------



## hornet (Jan 23, 2007)

count me in, i'm looking at getting my ven licence asap, i think i still got 2 years to wait tho


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 23, 2007)

pm sent mate


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 23, 2007)

ive heard that if continually milked, you dont need to take precautions with venom, jmho tho


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep count me in too - I know snake handler comes to bris every now and then and does a ven handling course I think.... http://www.snakehandler.com.au


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2007)

Keep the e-mail addys coming through in the PMs to me so I can get an idea of numbers.

Mikk


----------



## RIXI (Jan 23, 2007)

hey mrmikk, if u manage to get cotacts with a course/teacher ask them for some contacts in vic could ya please?

Cheers Rick-


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2007)

No worries Rixi

Mikk


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> ive heard that if continually milked, you dont need to take precautions with venom, jmho tho



Where did you hear that? its total rubbish!


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 23, 2007)

I heard of a guy that put a little bit of venom in his system each day (or week i'm repeating a story that was told to me so this is just for interests sake!) and his immune system was great and bites had no effect on him at all. Could be rubbish but who knows? Dif people dif effects? Not sure of exact species though.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 24, 2007)

Bump.

Anyone else in Brisbane (or anywhere else if you don't mind travelling to Brisbane) interested, there are a few interested, pm me your e-mail address and I will add you to a disribution list. I have made initial inquires and will pass info through the e-mail distribution list.
Mikk


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 24, 2007)

Try Tania Carter from Cool Companions, Redbank, Qld
she runs venomous snake handling courses


----------



## djai (Jan 24, 2007)

Tania at Cool companions or try Martin Fingland from Ithica tafe, Both run ven handling courses.
In qld you also need two refs from ven keepers or catchers along with your course certificate.
I did a snake catchers course last year with Snakehandler when they came up to bris, it was really good.

Good luck.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Bredislave & Djai,

You are both spot on with your info, I spoke to the EPA today and your info backs up the advice given by them.

The two refs you refer to Djai, must also be from people experienced in handling vens who can comment on your ability in this area, as opposed to your neighbour saying 'Yeah I saw him picking up a brown snake, he looks like he knows what he is doing'.

Thanks for the advice guys.

Anyone else interested, pm your e-mail .

mrmikk


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> I heard of a guy that put a little bit of venom in his system each day (or week i'm repeating a story that was told to me so this is just for interests sake!) and his immune system was great and bites had no effect on him at all. Could be rubbish but who knows? Dif people dif effects? Not sure of exact species though.



Yeah i think a few idiots have done that, its hardly worth being immune to snakes when your liver is screwed and you become toxic to other ppl. Its about as smart as trying to make yourself immune to gunshot. I think there have been a fare few careless keepers who have built up immunity aswell. It is only really immunity against short term effects all the long term stuff(this is the main problem) stays the same.

I wouldnt mind doing a elapid handling course too.


----------



## Meechee (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep me in the loop, I would be interested in coming down if the timing was right!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> Where did you hear that? its total rubbish!


 
ok, calm down, i did say i wanst sure.....


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> I heard of a guy that put a little bit of venom in his system each day (or week i'm repeating a story that was told to me so this is just for interests sake!) and his immune system was great and bites had no effect on him at all. Could be rubbish but who knows? Dif people dif effects? Not sure of exact species though.


 
ive heard that 2

same with people who go into annaphylaxis when stung by bees having the immunisation program. 

should try it lol


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep those e-mail addresses coming via PM, the more the merrier!

mrmikk


----------



## najanaja (Jan 24, 2007)

i, ll be in on it too...

currumbin sancuary also does them..

if you inquire about them ask for matt hinley or kurt..


but add me..
[email protected]


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 25, 2007)

pm sent, count me in bro..........


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 25, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 27, 2007)

BUMP

Last call anyone else.........

mrmikk


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 27, 2007)

Bump

We have a great group of people now, so should be a good day, anyone else interested???

mrmikk


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 27, 2007)

well you know i am already in michael. LOL


----------



## darkangel (Jan 27, 2007)

i'm interested as well. will send my email addy now as well

cara


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 29, 2007)

ok, michael has emailed everyone on the list. i got a email back from tania at cool companions. the course isnt for another couple of months. so pls email mrmikk if your interested.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Mel for your help on this one, two heads are better than one as they say. We are just trying to get the sepcifics now and will forward those to you all when we do.

mrmikk


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Jan 29, 2007)

Hiya Mel......The course sounds great, would love to do it myself..Best of luck with it all


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 1, 2007)

Just rang Cool Companions and was told they shold be doing the course in March but they dont have any other definate details yet. She said that they just finished writing the manual for the course and is currently tring to work out how long to make the course and prices and actual dates etc.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 1, 2007)

Can anyone do the course or do you have to have your rec. wildlife licence for a set time first?
I'm keen if i can make the time.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 1, 2007)

ok i have a update...
just spoke to tania at COOL COMPANIONS
she is unsure of the exact date but definetely in march, 
the price she said will be between $330 - $440
and it is a 2 day course, hopefully held on a saturday/sunday
thanks everyone
mel.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 1, 2007)

forgot to mention the course will be held at redbank. thanks.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for updating everyone Mel


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Feb 7, 2007)

is everyone going to go to the march ven course? I would like to be there too, not sure if i can afford it at the moment though.. we shall see 

mrmikk PM sent, just so i can be on the list


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 9, 2007)

that could be quite interesting!!!


----------



## rumpig (Feb 9, 2007)

put me down ill be there


----------



## Kahlia (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah Im in as well....Do you guys know def dates yet?


----------



## kwaka_80 (Feb 23, 2007)

the people at snakehandler.com.au do a course every 6 months for 290 its a 2 day course in brisbane and you get your ven handlers cert.

there number is either 0419 382414, 0419809797 for either sean or stacey


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 23, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> ive heard that 2
> 
> same with people who go into annaphylaxis when stung by bees having the immunisation program.
> 
> should try it lol



LOL Dare you to try that stunt with a Oxyuranus microlepid

Hehehehehehe

Simone.


----------



## slither (Feb 23, 2007)

hey mate for sure just did a vens course on the gold coast with martin from snakewise was great experience


----------

